# problème lecture DVD-RW



## zan (20 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour,

j'ai un problème pour lire des DVD-RW sur mon powerbook G4 titanium (OSX.2.8)
Pourtant je lis très bien les DVD que j'achète dans le commerce et même les DVD vidéo que je grave moi-même avec i-dvd.
En revanche quand j'insère un DVD-RW qu'on m'a passé il s'ejecte automatiquement sans aucun message.
Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider ?

Merci d'avance 

--Zan


----------



## mistertitan (20 Octobre 2005)

peut etre grav&#233; trop vite
les PC sont souvent peu tol&#233;rants.
si il est grav&#233; en 4x, essaie en 2x

sinon, change de marque de dvd-rw


----------



## Purju (29 Juillet 2010)

Je viens de recevoir des DVD-R 16X d'un client
et mon mac Pro me les affiches comme vierges.

Je suis bête et méchant et je les ai testé sur tous mes lecteur dont ma PS3 et cette dernière me certifie qu'il y a des données dedans.

Y a il un moyen de les lire sur mon Mac Pro ou fatalement je dois me retourner vers un PC ?

Ju

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h12 ----------

Mon Lecteur/graveur :
SONY DVD RW DW-D150A :

  Révision du programme interne :	1.MG
  Interconnexion :	ATAPI
  Gestion de la gravure :	Oui (lecteur livré par Apple)
  Cache :	2048 Ko
  Lecture de DVD :	Oui
  CD gravables :	-R, -RW
  DVD gravables :	-R, -RW, +R, +R DL, +RW
  Stratégies décriture :	CD-TAO, CD-SAO, CD-Raw, DVD-DAO
  Données :	Pour afficher les vitesses de gravure disponibles, insérez un disque et choisissez Affichage > Actualiser

Ju


----------



## SadChief (29 Juillet 2010)

Purju a dit:


> Je viens de recevoir des DVD-R 16X d'un client
> et mon mac Pro me les affiches comme vierges.
> 
> Je suis bête et méchant et je les ai testé sur tous mes lecteur dont ma PS3 et cette dernière me certifie qu'il y a des données dedans.
> ...



D'abord tu n'es pas dans le bon forum (MacPro)...
Ces DVD ont été probablement gravés au format UDF version 1.5.
En effet, certains lecteurs ne prennent en charge le UDF que jusqu'à la version 1.02.
Il semblerait que ton lecteur Sony rentre dans cette catégorie :hein:
En plus ce type de Sony ne s'est jamais retrouvé dans le catalogue de la marque :hein:
Il contient un chip de chez Nec 
Son origine demeure inconnue. Il est bridé à 32x tout au plus. Comment a pu Apple utiliser un tel lecteur douteux dans un Mac Pro 
Tu as vraiment l'intérêt de le changer.


----------

